# Did I just wake up from a 20 year coma?



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Just saw an ad for a new Winchester model 94, 7 shot mag, for $899.00. I won't disclose the dealer because I'm not trying to start a urinary Olympics between dealers. I just want to know when this rifle increased so much in value while I was still knocked out (not really, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it). I bought a used one in 82 that was in above average condition for $150.00! :blink:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If that's the one that's made in Japan, that's a good price.
They quit making the Win 94 a few years ago, at least the USA one.
I have heard that the Japan made one is the best ever made. But you don't normally see those around much. I've never seen one. A real gun shop could probably get one but you aren't going to see them at Academy or WalMart. I had heard they were over $1000.
This tells all about the Miroku Winchester 94.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/winchester_94_sporter.htm


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

In 1982 a gallon of milk was $2.00. A gallon of gas was $1.30, a stamp was $.20 and a dozen eggs was only $.84.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> In 1982 a gallon of milk was $2.00. A gallon of gas was $1.30, a stamp was $.20 and a dozen eggs was only $.84.


 
OK, I'll post the obvious. 

PRICES NOW ( Or where I shop)

Milk $3.79
Gas $3.25
Eggs $1.75
Stamp $.45 ????? ( Been forever since I put something in the mail.)

SO... On average everything has gone up about 150%.
$150 gun should be around $375.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> $150 gun should be around $375.


And a *USED* one still is. 

He said a *NEW* model 94 is $899.

If a model 94 was approximately $350 in 1982 it would cost what he said it costs today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> And a *USED* one still is.
> 
> He said a *NEW* model 94 is $899.
> 
> If a model 94 was approximately $350 in 1982 it would cost what he said it costs today. :thumbsup:


 
My bad, I need to be more observant. I didn't see the used part. 

You are correct sir. A $350 gun in 1982 would be right at $900 today based on inflation. :notworthy:


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, so I buy into the inflation formula, fine, I get it. Still don't see the price and demand shift on a model 94 to be that competitive with current day tech weapons in the same range, unless it is considered a collector's item. Just saying.....

For $899.00 burning a hole in your pocket, is this is what you would buy? Just trying to get opinions on the rifle (Win Mod 94) at this point and who really wants one other than me.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

900$.. I would build a flat top 6.8 AR.. or pick up a 308 tactical..


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> In 1982 a gallon of milk was $2.00. A gallon of gas was $1.30, a stamp was $.20 and a dozen eggs was only $.84.


If you were paying $1.30 for a gallon of gas in 1982 you were being robbed!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Tyee Dave said:


> Okay, so I buy into the inflation formula, fine, I get it. Still don't see the price and demand shift on a model 94 to be that competitive with current day tech weapons in the same range, unless it is considered a collector's item. Just saying.....
> 
> For $899.00 burning a hole in your pocket, is this is what you would buy? Just trying to get opinions on the rifle (Win Mod 94) at this point and who really wants one other than me.


Well that would be up to you. A f-150 cost 12k back in 82 but cost 50k now. Am I gonna buy a new one, he'll no. Did I buy a used one for 12 k last year, yep.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah gas was still under a dollar in 91 when i started driving.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't know why I can't edit on my phone.

As far as new and tech goes I'm not so sure. I personally like the simple things, less shit to break. 

A gun is a gun is a gun in 82 as in 2011. Sure very small Inuit details I'm sure. We had snippers shooting folks at 3/4 mile back then 1 mile today. Was it the gun or the scope OR just better training.

A motor is a motor just like in 82. what's added to the outside isn't the motor in my eyes. That's all stupid shit the government requires.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> Yeah gas was still under a dollar in 91 when i started driving.


Lol!!!

Didn't they talk about history when you were in H.S.? I know you were alive in 82 but may remember the price of candy more then gas but come on. 

In 82 our national oil reserve was full. By 2000 it was almost empty. That .89 a gal gas in 1998 came at a price.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh yea, thanks for serving TailRazor.

Happy Veterans day to ya.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Deeplines said:


> Lol!!!
> 
> Didn't they talk about history when you were in H.S.? I know you were alive in 82 but may remember the price of candy more then gas but come on.
> 
> In 82 our national oil reserve was full. By 2000 it was almost empty. That .89 a gal gas in 1998 came at a price.


Don't remember talking about the national oil reserve in history but i may have skipped out on economics that day. 

Didn't realise gas was that high in 82, my fault. When i'm not deployed i pay $4.74 a gallon in Spain. 

Thanks for the Vets Day shout. I hope everyone enjoys their long weekend and has a beer or 10 for me.


----------

